# Schwinn Sting Ray



## biker (Nov 23, 2021)

Looking for year and value of this Schwinn Sting Ray.
Thanks


----------



## sworley (Nov 23, 2021)

65, buy it! Very cool!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 23, 2021)

biker said:


> Looking for year and value of this Schwinn Sting Ray.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1516785



66/67 not sure of value guessing $1000+ really sweet


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 23, 2021)

sworley said:


> 65, buy it! Very cool!



Whats it worth?


----------



## sworley (Nov 23, 2021)

$1500 easy if original paint and OG Schwinn tires. Violet is rare. Reverse screen Deluxe guard is rare and ended in 65 I believe. 66 or 67 is too late for this. Act fast, this will sell tonight!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 23, 2021)

Buy it! That is a beautiful bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 23, 2021)

Why is all I find are sky blue hahaha


----------



## ODDER (Nov 23, 2021)

Don’t sleep on that. Nice violet 65.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 24, 2021)

biker said:


> Looking for year and value of this Schwinn Sting Ray.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1516785



Did you get it?


----------



## biker (Nov 30, 2021)

Its been bought. Have to wait for shipping now.


----------



## sworley (Nov 30, 2021)

By you? If so, congrats!


----------



## biker (Nov 30, 2021)

sworley said:


> By you? If so, congrats!



Yes. I should have said I bought it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## biker (Dec 2, 2021)

.


----------



## TWDay (Dec 4, 2021)

You got a great find. My purple ( I don't call it violet ) Stingray unfortunately will never be original like this one. It was definitely used when I was a kid. But I am in the process of restoring it now. It would have to be as late as 1965 due to the reverse screen on the chainguard like sworley mentioned.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2021)

Some more photos of the bike but not in my hands yet. Can't figure out that serial number thou. Is it January 1963? Original tires are with the bike not mounted on the right side in first photo. They don't look too bad a little worn and would assume they probably have some value. Auction house said the bike is from the original owner now in his sixties and that he always washed the bike when it got dirty. Looks like original paint. He definitely took care of it. Should polish up nicely.


----------



## sworley (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks like your month letter is missing. A should stand for ‘65 as it’s a long frame. ‘63 rays used the shorty frame.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2021)

Ok so a 65 thats good.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

Most likely a 66 model when Schwinn was having stamping issues. The fork date and crank should verify.


Date ----------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
01/24 -------------------- A11111 -------------------- A15412
01/25 -------------------- A15413 -------------------- A19954
01/26 -------------------- A19955 -------------------- A23566
01/27 -------------------- A23567 -------------------- A28010
01/28 -------------------- A29011 -------------------- A31157
01/31 -------------------- B11111 -------------------- B14602
02/01 -------------------- B14603 -------------------- B15761
ABOVE CODES OBVIOUSLY RECORDED IN ERROR.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2021)

I will look when it arrives. Where is the fork date located?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

biker said:


> I will look when it arrives. Where is the fork date located?



There will be a two or three digit stamping on the inside of the left fork leg just above the axle slot. 1+6 would be Jan. 66. Also that year the fork steerer tubes had a heavier gauge so the stems will have a smaller diameter.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 6, 2021)

That flat headset top nut and high loop sissybar are 65 model parts though. High loop was super deluxe 64 also, but we are looking at a long frame, right? And I'm not sure when in 64 the inverse top bearing race stopped...I think I still have an MA(DEC-65) girls frame and fork that have the beveled top nut that designates the smaller stem/fork hole. I think the 66 would have had the Silver-glo saddle as well, where this one has the non-glitter white. 

Absolutely sharp bike btw!! Be prepared for offers.


----------



## biker (Dec 6, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> There will be a two or three digit stamping on the inside of the left fork leg just above the axle slot. 1+6 would be Jan. 66. Also that year the fork steerer tubes had a heavier gauge so the stems will have a smaller diameter.



Looked in the 66 Schwinn catalog looks just like the J39 model Schwinn Deluxe Sting Ray Violet. Curious to see if you are correct. We'll see. Hope its packed well. I think I am hooked on these early Sting Rays with great original paint. Will be keeping my eye out for them in the future.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2021)

biker said:


> Looked in the 66 Schwinn catalog looks just like the J39 model Schwinn Deluxe Sting Ray Violet. Curious to see if you are correct. We'll see. Hope its packed well. I think I am hooked on these early Sting Rays with great original paint. Will be keeping my eye out for them in the future.




I'd be interested to know the outcome also. A couple of the Sting Ray guys have mentioned a stamping issue for 1965 also, but I haven't seen or read anything to verify that. Good luck!


----------



## biker (Dec 25, 2021)

biker said:


> Looked in the 66 Schwinn catalog looks just like the J39 model Schwinn Deluxe Sting Ray Violet. Curious to see if you are correct. We'll see. Hope its packed well. I think I am hooked on these early Sting Rays with great original paint. Will be keeping my eye out for them in the future.



So the fork has 10-5 on it. That makes it a October 1965 build.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 25, 2021)

biker said:


> So the fork has 10-5 on it. That makes it a October 1965 build.




No, not really. That's the date the fork was forged and the bike was built sometime a little later. So it could be a 65 model built late in 65 but it could also be an early 66 build. Same deal with the serial stampings, the dates are when the numbers were stamped and the stamped drop out was later used to build a frame. Usually the fork date is pretty close to the serial date, but the actual build date is unknown.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 25, 2021)

very nice clean bike, post some pictures when you get it


----------



## biker (Dec 25, 2021)

So how do you date the tires? I see three circles divided in quads with some dots in them and then a bit away seven numbers with a dash before the last one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

biker said:


> So how do you date the tires? I see three circles divided in quads with some dots in them and then a bit away seven numbers with a dash before the last one.



@60sstuff  posted an example in another thread I'll go look for it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 25, 2021)

biker said:


> So how do you date the tires? I see three circles divided in quads with some dots in them and then a bit away seven numbers with a dash before the last one.



It is right in the 63 Stingray thread he just posted yesterday.


----------



## biker (Dec 25, 2021)

Here is the date markings on the saved loose tires I believe are original ones.
Rear is Schwinn Sting Ray white wall studded.
Front is Schwinn Westwind white wall brick.


----------



## biker (Dec 25, 2021)

biker said:


> Here is the date markings on the saved loose tires I believe are original ones.
> Rear is Schwinn Sting Ray white wall studded.
> Front is Schwinn Westwind white wall brick.
> 
> View attachment 1533940



Ok found it. So they are Goodyear tires. With the positioning of the dots it looks like they were made third quarter of 1965. Not sure if the numbers mean anything. They also have what looks like are Schwinn approved tubes in them still holding some air. The current Schwinn tires on the wheels don't have such markings. Rear is Schwinn Sting-Ray Slik black wall and front is a Schwinn Westwind white wall both in excellent condition the rear tire still has the whiskers on it.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 25, 2021)

Well, I’m not sure how I missed this thread, but I’ll chime in.

There was a stamping issue with the serial numbers in ‘65 for a couple months, so this Violet ‘65 is missing it’s month letter as mention earlier.

Several items point to a 1965 Deluxe Stingray.
The letter shown is “A” which equals 1965.
The fork being 10-5 is Oct. 1965.
White tufted seat is late ‘64 through 1965.
Both loose Original tires are 3rd quarter ‘65. These are very important for the bikes value. Factory tires, Lucky you.
The most distinguishing ‘65 feature is the ”reverse screen” chain guard.

Whatever you do when cleaning this ‘65 is DO NOT WAX or wipe that white paint on the reverse screen !!

That old Original screen will wipe right off and you’ll ruin the most important aspect of that bike.
Also be careful with the fork darts, as they will disappear.

All the Violet paint is very durable and can be waxed.

Good luck, as you have a very nice 1965 long frame Violet Stingray.


----------



## biker (Dec 25, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> Well, I’m not sure how I missed this thread, but I’ll chime in.
> 
> There was a stamping issue with the serial numbers in ‘65 for a couple months, so this Violet ‘65 is missing it’s month letter as mention earlier.
> 
> ...



I have been looking at the serial number with a flashlight and magnifying lens closely and it looks like there is a letter in front of the "A" a very faint "K". I see the straight left portion of the letter and a slight downward leg so KA which would make it an October 65 I believe so matches with everything else. I _will try to get a better shot._


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 25, 2021)

biker said:


> I have been looking at the serial number with a flashlight and magnifying lens closely and it looks like their is a letter in front of the "A" a very faint "K". I see the straight left portion of the letter and a slight downward leg so KA which would make it an October 65 I believe so matches with everything else. I _will try to get a better shot._
> 
> View attachment 1533991



Here is another example of a very faint first letter on a ‘65 serial number.

This is my HA Lime and you can barely see the stamped H in line with the red H.

Certain lighting, or maybe a flash will possibly show a K on your bike.

PS, the reason I didn’t see this thread initially is it’s not in the dedicated Stingray / muscle bike section that I frequent.


----------



## indycycling (Dec 26, 2021)

Great purchase, let's see some of your pics now that you've got it home


----------

